# Texas Longhorn BBQ Pits



## jscottou22 (Sep 15, 2017)

Has anyone ever had any experience with these smokers?  They are located in Uvalde, TX.  I have been going back and forth on which off set to go with for around $1,000 (plus or minus a couple hundred). I started off with the Lang 36" Original, but then after I got the sticker shock when the shipping was added, I started looking around at other options. I stopped by Bass Pro and looked at the 16" Horizon, and it was a nice looking smoker. I am just concerned that it might be a tad too small.  I rarely cook for a large group, but for $1,000, I want to have that option. I also like the idea of reverse flow smoking to regulate the temp. I have been chatting with Texas Long Horn BBQ Pits, and they can turn their 20" smoker into a reverse flow smoker (by welding a baffle plate under the cooking grate and flipping the chimney to the other side of the smoker similar to the Lang's), add a couple other customization's, and deliver it to my door for $1,200. Just wanted to see if anyone here has ever had any experience with these smokers.

Thanks!


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 15, 2017)

I've never seen one in person and can only find a couple of reviews, all good. Sorry. Hopefully someone on here will chime in.

Chris


----------



## jscottou22 (Sep 15, 2017)

Yeah, I have searched the web far and wide and only found minimal info or reviews on them. It looks like they have been around for a while, and all of the info I have seen is positive, so I am surprised with all of the forums geared towards bbq, there isn't more information available. So far they have been very responsive to all of my emails.


----------



## SNeal5966 (Oct 15, 2018)

Sorry, I had posted a review earlier, and if anyone read that it was made by mistake. I was referring to a bad experience I had with Texas Original Pits....and I didn't realize this was about a different company.


----------

